

You would think the Chromebook would be ahead of the game. - DiceTechJobs
http://news.dice.com/2011/06/14/samsung-chromebook-lacks-many-important-features/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
The new Samsung Series 5 Chromebook has been getting a lot of attention because of its affordability and features. Still, despite all the good things, being fully Web based does bring problems.
======
jccodez
"if you want to view a compressed file, you’ll have to go through the trouble
of finding a site where you can submit your RAR file, then wait for the file
to be decompressed and sent back to you."

According to Google, file systems are not necessary. According to Apple, it's
all about native apps and syncing files between devices via. icloud.

